# I found this tank today and I'd like your opinions



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been looking for a tank at least 180 gal, I came across this one today. It's owned by a doctor, it was custom made by ATM in Las Vegas. The price is $1500, it has a sump pump system which I know nothing about, I think it's 200 gallons. I took a couple of pics with my phone, just like to know if I should jump on this like a hobo on a hotdog or keep searching. It comes with the stand, filter hood, lights some decarations. The stand is completely inclosed with two doors on each side. It's the kind of set up designed to sit in the middle of a room.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man those pics have me all F*cked up!! Any way to rotate them? Looks like a nice tank from what I see. $1500 seems a little steep though?

Here ya go!


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Lets see here LOL


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sideways pictures make my head hurt :X


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

WorldBelow07 said:


> sideways pictures make my head hurt :X


Just turn your head sideways or you puter screen


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

would make a great red belly tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

he over fill is in the middle though.
I dont like that.
It looks like it would be in the way.

1500 seems to be too much though.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

cueball said:


> would make a great red belly tank


I thought so too, just not sure if I should jump on this one or hold off


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i think it costs too much $$$. But then again, its a custom made acrylic. If you have the dough, go for it. Otherwise, dont sweat it.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> i think it costs too much $$$. But then again, its a custom made acrylic. If you have the dough, go for it. Otherwise, dont sweat it.


Well I have the cash but I'm not looking to throw it away lol I know these tanks are expensive without the nice stand


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks a little scratched up. I know for a fact I wouldn't pay anywhere close to 15 for that. But it's up to you if you have the cash.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like a custom reef tank to me. Not sure how Nattereri, or any other Pygo would handle the overflow being in the middle
of the tank. They might not care, or it could prove to act like a divider in the tank. Nonetheless, good looking tank, nice equipment, etc., but that is still a bit
on the high price side if you ask me. Not that you did, but that is my 2 cents....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

too many big tanks pop up on craigslist to jump on a offer like this. you should be able to find a nice big acrylic tank for a dollar or two a gallon and have a local person custom build you a stand and canopy for a fraction of the cost. Do a little more research and you will see a better deal but if you really want that tank and dont want to wait no one will be mad at you just make him a offer and see what he says if you want that tank.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, right now i'm leaning toward holding off but i'm not very patient, I need to get my 8 rb's out of this 55gal hex


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> Looks a little scratched up. I know for a fact I wouldn't pay anywhere close to 15 for that. But it's up to you if you have the cash.


It's not scratched, it's just dusty


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You know what?

Someone just posted a 700gallon tank on here from Monsterfishkeepers and it was selling for 800$
Is it a good deal now? Well I guess it depends on what you're looking for and your space limitations.
Just a heads up though, there are other great deals around if you want to wait for them.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> You know what?
> 
> Someone just posted a 700gallon tank on here from Monsterfishkeepers and it was selling for 800$
> Is it a good deal now? Well I guess it depends on what you're looking for and your space limitations.
> Just a heads up though, there are other great deals around if you want to wait for them.


Was that 700 gallon acrylic too? My delima is I need a tank soon, my fish are growing right before my eyes


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you check on Craigslist? I bought a 125 acrylic, oak stand and canopy, megaflow 3 sump and all the plumbing, media, and pump for $380 off craigslist!!


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Did you check on Craigslist? I bought a 125 acrylic, oak stand and canopy, megaflow 3 sump and all the plumbing, media, and pump for $380 off craigslist!!


Yes the pics of the tank I posted was from craigslist, I posted I was looking for a large acrylic tank and they contacted me


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you really want to get one now, have the extra cash, and do not want to wait, I would go for it! It is obviously a nice tank!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait...there WILL be better listings!

Trust me!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

too steep for used, id wait and get something cheaper you dont need a reefready tank so you can find a "not custom built tank" for less


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Three reasons to hold off on this one.
1- Too expensive
2- Another deal will come along
3- Don't like the overflow in the middle

Offer him $1000 then walk away.
He should call you back, if not let it go.
They called you right


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

[quote name='Feefa' date='Sep 11 2008, 12:12 AM' post='2250478']
Three reasons to hold off on this one.
1- Too expensive
2- Another deal will come along
3- Don't like the overflow in the middle

Offer him $1000 then walk away.
He should call you back, if not let it go.
They called you right
[/quot

Well I'm just going to keep looking, in the meantime I need to move two tanks around to make room for the new tank when I do find one. Thanks everybody for your advice


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Might be cheaper to drive to wichita and buy this http://wichita.craigslist.org/fuo/831681932.html


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> Might be cheaper to drive to wichita and buy this http://wichita.craigslist.org/fuo/831681932.html


Yeah but it doesn't state if its glass or acrylic and I'm done with glass, never had one that didn't leak eventually

Everything seems to be expensive out here http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/hsh/814662071.html


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

contact him and ask, couldn't hurt after all


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> contact him and ask, couldn't hurt after all


It doesn't matter, I'm not making that trip


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a good price for the quality that it looks, however if you dont have the $ you could always buy qa general glass tank setup. That looks like acrilic so it costs more then glass. plus it has an overflow and sump so that makes it more valuable. Nice tank for a tank, but its not nessisary. A setup half the price will work to, but just may not look as good.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a shippment of plants in today, I planted what I could in this small tank and the rest are floating at the moment. Like the buzzard said, "patience hell I'm gonna kill something" I want another tank


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Some people really think a lot of their tanks http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/for/837254404.html


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

way to mcuh. Ive seen a few brand new 400 gallon acrylic tanks for sale at $1300 each


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

bobme said:


> way to mcuh. Ive seen a few brand new 400 gallon acrylic tanks for sale at $1300 each


We get the occasional deal around here. I picked up a 120g (4x2x2) SW setup with dual metal halide's, oak cabinet, brand new Pondmaster 2400gph pump, etc.. Just needed the actual sump. Bought it for $200, turned around and sold the lighting for $175.

On the other hand most of the people around here charge as much as $800 for a 55g 

Now for the OP, do you have the dimensions of the aquarium? I agree with offering him $1000 and if he won't take it then keep looking.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

mudfrog said:


> way to mcuh. Ive seen a few brand new 400 gallon acrylic tanks for sale at $1300 each


We get the occasional deal around here. I picked up a 120g (4x2x2) SW setup with dual metal halide's, oak cabinet, brand new Pondmaster 2400gph pump, etc.. Just needed the actual sump. Bought it for $200, turned around and sold the lighting for $175.

On the other hand most of the people around here charge as much as $800 for a 55g 

Now for the OP, do you have the dimensions of the aquarium? I agree with offering him $1000 and if he won't take it then keep looking.
[/quote]

What is an op? I don't have the dimensions of the tank, the Dr didn't know and I didn't bring a tape measure with me when I looked at the tank.
I made an offer of $1200 last week but haven't heard anything as of yet so I take that's a NO. I hear what you guys are saying and I know 1500 sounds like a lot for the tank but when you put it in prespective, the tank cost between 5 and 6 grand when it was built. There is a guy here that has his own business doing tank maintenance and set ups, he use to work for the company that built the tank http://www.atmexhibits.com/ I talked to him last week that's how know the orignal price of course he says 1500 is a good price for that tank.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

GeorgeH said:


> way to mcuh. Ive seen a few brand new 400 gallon acrylic tanks for sale at $1300 each


We get the occasional deal around here. I picked up a 120g (4x2x2) SW setup with dual metal halide's, oak cabinet, brand new Pondmaster 2400gph pump, etc.. Just needed the actual sump. Bought it for $200, turned around and sold the lighting for $175.

On the other hand most of the people around here charge as much as $800 for a 55g 

Now for the OP, do you have the dimensions of the aquarium? I agree with offering him $1000 and if he won't take it then keep looking.
[/quote]

*What is an op?* I don't have the dimensions of the tank, the Dr didn't know and I didn't bring a tape measure with me when I looked at the tank.
I made an offer of $1200 last week but haven't heard anything as of yet so I take that's a NO. I hear what you guys are saying and I know 1500 sounds like a lot for the tank but when you put it in prespective, the tank cost between 5 and 6 grand when it was built. There is a guy here that has his own business doing tank maintenance and set ups, he use to work for the company that built the tank http://www.atmexhibits.com/ I talked to him last week that's how know the orignal price of course he says 1500 is a good price for that tank.
[/quote]

OP means Original Post.
Now in reference to the tank we are just saying that this tank may not be what you are looking for regardless of value and that it is not the best deal that can be had. Its like going to two car dealerships that have the same exact car and charge a huge difference in price. If you know you can get the same car for a cheaper price it is just more logical to get the less expensive one since it is still the same vehicle.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

AS fan said:


> way to mcuh. Ive seen a few brand new 400 gallon acrylic tanks for sale at $1300 each


We get the occasional deal around here. I picked up a 120g (4x2x2) SW setup with dual metal halide's, oak cabinet, brand new Pondmaster 2400gph pump, etc.. Just needed the actual sump. Bought it for $200, turned around and sold the lighting for $175.

On the other hand most of the people around here charge as much as $800 for a 55g 

Now for the OP, do you have the dimensions of the aquarium? I agree with offering him $1000 and if he won't take it then keep looking.
[/quote]

*What is an op?* I don't have the dimensions of the tank, the Dr didn't know and I didn't bring a tape measure with me when I looked at the tank.
I made an offer of $1200 last week but haven't heard anything as of yet so I take that's a NO. I hear what you guys are saying and I know 1500 sounds like a lot for the tank but when you put it in prespective, the tank cost between 5 and 6 grand when it was built. There is a guy here that has his own business doing tank maintenance and set ups, he use to work for the company that built the tank http://www.atmexhibits.com/ I talked to him last week that's how know the orignal price of course he says 1500 is a good price for that tank.
[/quote]

OP means Original Post.
Now in reference to the tank we are just saying that this tank may not be what you are looking for regardless of value and that it is not the best deal that can be had. Its like going to two car dealerships that have the same exact car and charge a huge difference in price. If you know you can get the same car for a cheaper price it is just more logical to get the less expensive one since it is still the same vehicle.
[/quote]

LOL as I was reading your post I just got a call from the doctors spokeman, she count offered $1350. Your analogy about the cars of course makes since but the dilemma I have is I'm not see any tanks and I need one like yesterday.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Im not sure if you posted your current setup but i am too lazy to look through the thread again to check lol sorry but if you could please post your current tank and number/type of fish so maybe we can see how much time you have to work with. Honestly i really trust the people here and if they say wait for a better deal then i would honestly wait. there was a big concern with the location of things on that big tank you wanted as well. I think you should just set a budget and list of what you want vs what you need and maybe you will get lucky. I keep a eye out for big tanks all the time and they always popup when i dont need them and when i finally want one i have a hard time just like you. But i know in your neck of the woods if you ask around at local stores and maybe friends that you could find a better tank for less. Keep looking for new websites as well and maybe look a little bit further away if you are capable of driving. Renting a uhaul or a van for the day might save you a couple hundred dollars if you can drive a hour or two away to get a tank. Also check the free section on craigslist sometimes people give away big tanks when they are in a pinch. Looking hard and being patient has its rewards.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I think he said he had 8 RBP in a 55 hex so he needs to upgrade 

Call the doctor back and ask them to get actual measurements of the tank. It would be a little easier to assess the value if we knew exactly how big it was.

It all comes down to what it's worth to you. You can pick up a brand new acrylic 240 for around $900 or so but that doesn't include freight, or overflows, stand, filtration, etc.. So if it's a large tank then I say it's worth it. Sure better deals will come along but I will tell you from experience.. watching craigslist waiting on those deals will drive you crazy, especially when you need to do an upgrade


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

mudfrog said:


> I think he said he had 8 RBP in a 55 hex so he needs to upgrade
> 
> Call the doctor back and ask them to get actual measurements of the tank. It would be a little easier to assess the value if we knew exactly how big it was.
> 
> It all comes down to what it's worth to you. You can pick up a brand new acrylic 240 for around $900 or so but that doesn't include freight, or overflows, stand, filtration, etc.. So if it's a large tank then I say it's worth it. Sure better deals will come along but I will tell you from experience.. watching craigslist waiting on those deals will drive you crazy, especially when you need to do an upgrade


You are right, my RB's are in a 55 hex all eight of them I also have a 40 gallon with feeders and a 100 gallon with a clown knife in it all acrylic tanks. The Dr didn't have a tape measure when I was there so it wouldn't do any good to call and ask for dimsions but its at least 200 gallons and you can see the shape from the pics. I am going crazy watching craigslist, if I wasn't looking to buy there would be more tanks than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe section off the other two tanks and split the P's between the tanks or switch the feeders into the 55 and put the P's in the 40 for now that footprint should hold you a lot longer then the 55 hex.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been looking at this one too, it's 8x2x2 http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/hsh/814662071.html


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

That one definitely looks like a better deal to me but i still would work on the art of negotiation you know what you are willing to pay but it never hurts if you can get it for less lol. Im cheap cant you tell lol.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree.. jump on the 240g. Offer him less of course but thats a decent deal.. not the best not the worst so you should be happy if you picked it up for that.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

mudfrog said:


> I agree.. jump on the 240g. Offer him less of course but thats a decent deal.. not the best not the worst so you should be happy if you picked it up for that.


He said he would take $1300 for it if I got it this week


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

GeorgeH said:


> I agree.. jump on the 240g. Offer him less of course but thats a decent deal.. not the best not the worst so you should be happy if you picked it up for that.


He said he would take $1300 for it if I got it this week
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan to me. Most people will take less if you offer to pick it up quickly. That tank would be ideal, but it all comes down to what you want to spend


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

get that 240.

1300 is a lot to drop on one tank, but with the filtration system on that thing, the stand, you will save a ton of time searching for other stuff. 
the way he has it set up is beautiful too imo.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

This one got posted today http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/for/842939548.html


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

That one looks good too.. ultimately it would come down to how much space you have and the condition of the tanks.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would go for the 240 very nice set up if you have the cash the 240 is the way to go.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Been a while since I've posted, I've been watching craigs list and classifieds. This one just appeared and I'm going to take a look at it tomorrow http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/for/867750559.html


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a pretty tank be sure to knock the price down lol im cheap. If he has the frontosa be sure to ship that to me lol jk but i do love frontosas.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

1500 is a bit steep, i paid 700 for my 180, the ocean clear was free and i made a sump, so 1500 is too much


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

assclown said:


> 1500 is a bit steep, i paid 700 for my 180, the ocean clear was free and i made a sump, so 1500 is too much


The price of the last one I posted isn't $1500, $1200 is what they are asking. I'm getting a little impatient here, my fish are growing fast


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

1500 is alot


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

the 240g tank for 1300 looked like a great deal with filtration and accessories...

have you moved the fish into different tanks? i would get rid of the feeders and split up the p's into 2 tanks, if you havent already.


----------

